# Unix Timestamp zu einem Datum konvertieren



## torsch2711 (14. Januar 2005)

hallo alle zusammen.

Sop, ich hab jetzt mal ne frage bzgl der Konvertierung eine Unix Timestamps zu einem Datum.

Es gibt in C doch bestimmt in den ANSI-C libraries schon so eine funktion welche dies erledigt nehme ich, kann dazu allerdings nichts genaues finden.

Zweitens versuche ich mir selber etwas zu basteln, was mir diese Möglichkeit zur verfügung stellt. Hat jemand ein geeignetes Dokument bzgl der Hintergründe, sprich was alles für hindernisse auftreten können (schaltjahr berücksichtigung (366 tage statt 365 und februar mit 29 statt 28 tagen. Sommer und winterzeit berücksichtigung, etc.)

Ich hab mir schon den Timestamp bis auf Uhrzeit und die Tage runtergebrochen (welche seit dem 1.1.1970 vergangen sind).

Ich glaube aber in den standard libraries gibt es bestimmt so etwas, habs bis jetzt nur noch nicht gefunden.

Gruss
Torsten.


----------



## RedWing (14. Januar 2005)

Hallo,
da findest du eigentlich alles was du zu dem thema benötigst:
http://www.cplusplus.com/ref/ctime/

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## torsch2711 (14. Januar 2005)

Danke Redwing, woher konnte ich mir denken, dass Du die frage beantworten würdest?

Ich schaus mir mal an.


----------



## RedWing (14. Januar 2005)

> Danke Redwing, woher konnte ich mir denken, dass Du die frage beantworten würdest?


Kein Problem. Telepathie vielleicht? :suspekt:  ^^


----------

